# i'm getting there...but i have a little bit of a problem



## kimmy (Oct 17, 2007)

iiiii've really stepped up my work out and i'm seeing fabulous results. i'm mostly worried about upper body strength because that's always been my weak point. my biceps are coming along nicely, but what kind of work outs can i do with dumbells that will add more muscle mass to my forearms? and to the other mucles in my upper arms?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 24, 2007)

Forearm

Biceps

Shoulders

For the neck, back, chest, abs, lats, and traps, check out the Training Map on Shapefit.com.  Just click on the area you want to train and it gives you video clips of how to perform the exercise.  

Another good site is Body for Life.

Hope that helps.


----------



## cocolette (Nov 9, 2007)

If you go to the gym, ask the trainers there, im sure they will be hapy to tell you which muscles to work for more upper body strength


----------

